

How It’s Made Series: Beats by Dre - tigrella
https://medium.com/@BoltVC/how-it-s-made-series-beats-by-dre-154aae384b36

======
tigrella
It's pretty wild that Beats doesn't use any special hardware or tech in their
headphones, but is able to retail for $199+.

~~~
matt_s
I found that interesting as well, I thought with the high price tag that high
price components would be in there.

I wonder if the design/acoustics of the ear pieces contribute to some of the
"better sound". Or maybe it is just another example of consumers thinking it
sounds better because they shelled out more money.

